# ab wann darf man eurer Meinung nach ein Sworks fahren :-)



## luigiskalar (15. August 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

bin momentan am Überlegen mir ein Epic  Sworks zu kaufen.
Nur den Rahmen 

Modell 2016 und meine Teile vom Stumpjumper HT umzubauen.
Nun meine Frage.

Ich bin nicht im Spitzenfeld bei Marathons unterwegs.

So bei Rennen wie in Albstadt eher im ersten 3tel.
Beim Bike Giro Schwarzwald (Etappenrennen) war ich eher im letzten 3tel.
Allerdings waren da auch über 100 Lizenz Fahrer dabei (von 350 Startern)

Ich bin reiner Hobbyfahrer und liebe "manchmal" den Wettkampf (5x/Jahr).

Findet Ihr albern wenn Hobbybiker ein Sworks fahren ?


Gruß
Luigiskalar


----------



## everywhere.local (15. August 2017)

luigiskalar schrieb:


> Findet Ihr albern wenn Hobbybiker ein Sworks fahren ?


ja.

ausser natürlich man sieht dabei so gut aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noocelo (15. August 2017)

bei welchem wettbewerb war das denn?


----------



## everywhere.local (15. August 2017)

noocelo schrieb:


> bei welchem wettbewerb war das denn?


Bike Attack. Hatte dank meines S-Works 23 min Vorsprung und habe kurz für die Girls posiert.


----------



## CrossX (15. August 2017)

Bei mir im Ort holt sonntags immer einer mit seinem S-Works Brötchen. Und der sieht auch sonst nicht aus, als würde er damit viel mehr machen. 
Wenn du doch Spaß an dem Rahmen hast, kauf ihn.


----------



## Toni172 (15. August 2017)

Die Frage ist überflüssig. Wenn Du die Kohle hast und Spass und Freude an dem S-Works hast, dann kauf ihn dir.


----------



## luigiskalar (15. August 2017)

Überflüssig ? lach

ich denk halt immer mit einem gewissen Leistungsdruck !


----------



## everywhere.local (15. August 2017)

luigiskalar schrieb:


> Überflüssig ? lach
> 
> ich denk halt immer mit einem gewissen Leistungsdruck !


wenn du den Typen überholst, der Sonntags damit zum Bäcker fährt, kannst schon mal ne ganze Menge Druck abbauen


----------



## T.R. (15. August 2017)

Den 2016er Rahmen würde ich nicht kaufen, weder besonders leicht, noch besonders steif, da gibt es wirklich besseres. Specialized S-Works ist für ambitionierte Hobbyfahrer, die ihr Material selber kaufen müssen, rein aus technischer Sicht, doch erst ab Modelljahr 2018 interessant. Klar, Emotion ist auch immer ein Kaufgrund, für mich käme dennoch erst ab 2018 im Falle eines Neukaufes ein S Works in Betracht.


----------



## Schaule (15. August 2017)

S-Works ist hier bei uns ein Allerweltsrad. Fährt wirklich jeder. Mir wäre es lieber mal was anderes zu sehen. Etwas, das ein wenig Individualität zeigt.


----------



## FlatterAugust (15. August 2017)

Was muß in der Kindheit schiefgelaufen sein, daß man im Internet nachfragt, welches Ratt man fahren darf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luigiskalar (15. August 2017)

Kollege FlatterAugust ?

Danke für deine kompetente Antwort ! 
Hatte eine ganz schwere Kindheit !

Brutal !


----------



## luigiskalar (15. August 2017)

Ich danke  allen anderen die mir geantwortet haben !


----------



## everywhere.local (15. August 2017)

Jeder Zeit!


----------



## noocelo (15. August 2017)




----------



## ghost! (15. August 2017)

Luigi, wenn Du Bedenken hast dass der Hobel für Dich overdressed is,
dann streich ihn doch NATO oliv (oder einer anderen Tarnfarbe), wenn Du ihn gekauft hast.
dann haste Dein Wunschbike und fällst - eventuell - nich als unpassender Reiter auf


----------



## everywhere.local (16. August 2017)

ghost! schrieb:


> Luigi, wenn Du Bedenken hast dass der Hobel für Dich overdressed is,
> dann streich ihn doch NATO oliv (oder einer anderen Tarnfarbe), wenn Du ihn gekauft hast.
> dann haste Dein Wunschbike und fällst - eventuell - nich als unpassender Reiter auf


dann sieht ihn aber auch niemand, wenn er gewinnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luigiskalar (16. August 2017)

Ihr habt Ideen !

Gewinnen? Vielleicht an Erfahrung !


----------



## Berrrnd (17. August 2017)

guck dir mal die s-works dichte in folgendem thread an:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/specialized-sammelthread-teil-2.435445/

man könnte meinen es ist sowas wie ein statussysmbol.
frag die leute mal wo im feld sie unterwegs sind.


----------



## solum (17. August 2017)

Fahren nicht die meisten Biker Räder, die eigentlich over kill sind?

Nur die Freude daran zählt.


----------



## Helius-FR (17. August 2017)

Albern is nur die Frage.

Fahr was dir Spaß macht


----------



## Frickelmaster (17. August 2017)

Eben,wenns Dir gefällt
Mein Rad kann auch mehr als ich


----------



## luigiskalar (18. August 2017)

Danke 

Ihr habt die richtige Einstellung !
Man(n) lebt nur einmal


----------



## DaKing (20. August 2017)

Rein formal: Man darf ab wann man das Ding gekauft hat. Geklaut bitte nicht.


----------



## Hendrik hds1976 (25. August 2017)

Ich habe wegen Arbeit, Haus und Familie zu wenig Zeit, um diese dann auf schlechten Bikes zu verbringen. Denk drüber nach. Man lebt nur einmal


----------



## Ianus (26. August 2017)

Ich wiege über 100kg, fahre im Jahr vielleicht 500km und mein Kessel berührt beim Pedalieren die Oberschenkel und ich bin nur auf vergleichbarem Material unterwegs.


----------



## CreepingDeath (28. August 2017)

luigiskalar schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> bin momentan am Überlegen mir ein Epic  Sworks zu kaufen.
> Nur den Rahmen
> ...


Das Tolle an einem S ist ja der Neid der Besitzlosen, allen voran derer, die ihre Individualität über ein Fahrrad (!) zum Ausdruck bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noocelo (28. August 2017)

über was denn sonst?!


----------



## Blaubarschbub (28. August 2017)

Besitz: Ich fahr damit, ist aber finanziert und gehört solange der Bank
Eigentum: Ich fahr damit, gehört auch mir ist aber von Oma bezahlt

Sehen und gesehen werden kannte ich bis jetzt nur von den Schwucken Rattlern..

Quelle:
http://www.recht-kinderleicht.de/eigentum/


----------



## CreepingDeath (28. August 2017)

noocelo schrieb:


> über was denn sonst?!


Na über Vollbärte und E-Autos natürlich. So wie alle anderen auch.


----------



## maddda (30. August 2017)

Bei allen die vorne mitfahren interessiert das net. Da dreht sich keiner nach dem Rad um. Ob da jemand mit ner XT Kurbel gewinnt oder mit nem SWorks mit Clavicula is sowas von egal.


----------



## Silberrücken (30. August 2017)

Ich habe Jungs mit flatternden, karierten Holzfäller-Hemden und so einer Art Haferl Schuhen auf Flachpedalen bei Marathons in den Bergen gesehen, welche Andere, die top stylisch und auf einem S-Works unterwegs waren, versägt haben......   Damit muss man klar kommen, dass der Erfolg nicht im Wesentlichen vom Material abhängig ist.  Übrigens sind die wenigsten 911 Fahrer auch wirklich gute Autofahrer.


----------



## noocelo (31. August 2017)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Na über Vollbärte und E-Autos natürlich. So wie alle anderen auch.


und ich ging davon aus, vollbärte kaschieren langweilige gesichter.


----------



## MTBpleasure (31. August 2017)

Hier stand Mist


----------



## zett78 (31. August 2017)

Ich fahre meins erst immer nach 16 Uhr!!


----------



## Deleted 54516 (31. August 2017)

Wenn nix in den Beinen hast, hilft auch das S-Works net weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (31. August 2017)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> Wenn nix in den Beinen hast, hilft auch das S-Works net weiter


Meinste mich?!?!


----------



## Deleted 54516 (31. August 2017)

Nee Allgemein


----------



## caquephogl (31. August 2017)

Das S-Works darf man mit dem nötigen Einkommen fahren. Wenn man dann langsam ist, zeigt man, dass man erwachsen ist, viel arbeitet und genug Geld verdient. 
Die schnellen Fahrer auf billigem Material zeigen, dass sie Studenten sind und viel Zeit für Training haben.


----------



## CHausK (31. August 2017)

Kaufen, fahren, Freude daran haben...
Das ist eine Entscheidung die du für dich treffen musst.
Und wenn du es dir finanziell erlauben kannst und Spaß daran hast, dann erübrigt sich die Frage doch.
Das Leben ist zu kurz um sich über schlechtes Material zu ärgern...

Und zum Einwand bzgl. dem 16er Epic: auch wenn es inzwischen das überarbeitete 18er Modell gibt: das alte Epic (MY14-17) ist ein Traum von einem Rad und nicht ganz umsonst so oft verkauft worden...
Ob man sich jetzt noch einmal das alte Modell holen will sei dahingestellt, aber speziell mit dem Plan vom Stumpy HT umzubauen bietet sich das ja an. Nur bei den Preisen aufpassen, da gibts im Moment Angebote en Masse wegen dem Modellwechsel. Da ist nicht jedes ein Schnapper...


----------



## Tony- (31. August 2017)

Jetzt weiß ich, dass Sworks was besonderes ist.  Werde versuchen einen neidvollen Blick aufzusetzen und mich überholen lassen wenn ich das nächste mal einen sehe.


----------



## Schwitte (1. September 2017)

caquephogl schrieb:


> Das S-Works darf man mit dem nötigen Einkommen fahren. Wenn man dann langsam ist, zeigt man, dass man erwachsen ist, viel arbeitet und genug Geld verdient.
> Die schnellen Fahrer auf billigem Material zeigen, dass sie Studenten sind und viel Zeit für Training haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noocelo (2. September 2017)

Schwitte schrieb:


>


----------



## EvilEvo (3. September 2017)

S-Works fahren ist wie Audi fahren oder Rolex tragen, zeigt, dass du Geld hast, aber nix zu sagen


----------



## Anfaengerbiker (3. September 2017)

Ich habe einen Bekannten, der hat sich mit 65, als er Rentner wurde, ein S-Works gekauft. Nicht weil er sonderlich fit war oder Rennen gefahren ist, sondern einfach ein super Material haben wollte, wenn er eines seiner Hobby ausübt.
Kann das vollkommen nachvollziehen. Es macht einfach viel mehr Spaß ein superleichtes Rad, mit extrem leichten Laufrädern den Berg hoch zu treten, als mit einem verhältnismäßig schweren Alurad.


----------



## zett78 (3. September 2017)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> S-Works fahren ist wie Audi fahren oder Rolex tragen, zeigt, dass du Geld hast, aber nix zu sagen


Deal, da halte ich gerne den Mund!
Fahre sogar auch noch nen Audi.


----------



## RSO (3. September 2017)

Ich werd jetzt bald Rentner.
Muß ich mir ohne S-Works Sorgen machen,
oder reicht ein Taiwan Alu-MTB?

Raimund


----------



## EvilEvo (3. September 2017)

zett78 schrieb:


> Deal, da halte ich gerne den Mund!
> Fahre sogar auch noch nen Audi.


Ja, jeder wie er´s mag, ich hab meinen deswegen verkauft  Konnte mir aber auch kein S-Works mehr leisten


----------



## white-m3 (3. September 2017)

Fahr was du willst ... denn egal wie du es machst gibts immer wen dem es nicht passt


----------



## Rerun (19. September 2017)

Also ich würde mal den Specialized Händler Deines Vertrauens fragen, nur der kann die Frage ob Du ein S-Works fahren darfst (oder nicht), beantworten. Alle anderen hier sind dazu doch gar nicht authorisiert!


----------



## SuntouristDreck (21. September 2017)

Unter 18 kommst du bei nem Specialized Händler gar nicht erst rein.


----------



## Ianus (3. Oktober 2017)

SuntouristDreck schrieb:


> Unter 18 kommst du bei nem Specialized Händler gar nicht erst rein.


 Wer will schon zu einem Specialized Händler....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuntouristDreck (3. Oktober 2017)

Ianus schrieb:


> Wer will schon zu einem Specialized Händler....



Fahrrad XXL in St. Augustin ist gar nicht mal so schlecht und das ist ja auch ein Specialized Händler


----------



## zett78 (3. Oktober 2017)

SuntouristDreck schrieb:


> Fahrrad XXL in St. Augustin ist gar nicht mal so schlecht und das ist ja auch ein Specialized Händler


Das einzige was dort gut ist ist die Eistruhe an der Kasse! [emoji56]


----------



## mcmrks (26. Oktober 2017)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> S-Works fahren ist wie Audi fahren oder Rolex tragen ...









au backe.


----------



## noocelo (26. Oktober 2017)

macht nix! du bist vielleicht dennoch sympathisch.


----------



## EvilEvo (27. Oktober 2017)

mcmrks schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 657808
> 
> au backe.



Ich hoffe, du hast ein S-Works!


----------



## CHausK (27. Oktober 2017)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, du hast ein S-Works!


Wer hat denn bitte nur ein S-Works???
Davon hat man immer gleich mehrere...


----------



## EvilEvo (27. Oktober 2017)

Der Trend geht also zum Zweit-S-Works, okay. Hab weder Rolex noch Audi, ich kenn mich da halt nicht so aus


----------



## CHausK (27. Oktober 2017)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Der Trend geht also zum Zweit-S-Works, okay. Hab weder Rolex noch Audi, ich kenn mich da halt nicht so aus


Deshalb erklären wir dir das ja


----------



## noocelo (27. Oktober 2017)

genau. und wenn wir gerade dabei sind: erklär' evil gleich noch bisschen was über uhren allgemein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (27. Oktober 2017)

CHausK schrieb:


> Deshalb erklären wir dir das ja





noocelo schrieb:


> genau. und wenn wir gerade dabei sind: erklär' evil gleich noch bisschen was über uhren allgemein.



Ihr seid zu gut zu mir


----------



## CHausK (27. Oktober 2017)

Auch das macht S-Works-Fahrer aus 
Schönes Wochenende mit gutem Trailwetter zusammen


----------



## zett78 (27. Oktober 2017)

Rolex? Kommt mir nicht ins Haus, trägt ja schon mein Autoverkäufer bei Audi [emoji23]


----------



## noocelo (27. Oktober 2017)

lass @mcmrks da raus!


----------



## mcmrks (27. Oktober 2017)

noocelo: aber warum denn? 
ich hätte das bild natürlich _nach_ dem urlaub machen sollen ... so ne käseweiße tatsche sieht nicht gut aus.

EvilEvo: nein, und zum brötchenholen würde ich auch kein epic nehmen ... dafür hab ich doch ne harley.


----------

